# Ovulation while on provera possible?



## Colleen12589

Is it possible or probable to ovulate while taking provera to start a period? I finished provera 6 days ago and have just barely been spotting for 2 days, not even enough for more than 1 pantyliner all day. My temps went down around 3 days after stopping the provera and have gone over the coverline again. I guess what I'm saying is could my O temp spike have been covered by the provera temp spike?

Background: I haven't had AF since having my daughter almost 1 year ago and have PCOS my whole life.


----------



## Colleen12589

Oh yeah, my chart

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## jiggybean

Yes you can ovulate while taking provera ....i take it every month to regulate my periods and had a blood test to make sure i was ovulating...and guess what...I ovulate:thumbup:


----------



## DnJ

yes you can


----------



## Ariadna

really????? OMG! I took provera so I can start clomid, after provera I had I felt like a boost on my sex drive then after more than a week I just had spotting and the doctor anyway give me green light to start using clomid :( and I had the cd 21 check and they said I did ovulate but if I ovulate with provera you think that will show up anyway on my blood after more than 21 days????


----------



## pambolina21

I'm in the same boat...I was put on Provera to take for 10 days...by day 4 I took an ovulation test and it was positive! (I'll post it) The doctors office told me to go ahead and finish the pills as it won't harm anything (internet says differently) but I'm trusting my doctor...she said if I don't have a withdrawl bleed then the chances of being pregnant are good! If I do then I have my Clomid which I am to start on CD5...

I also have PCOS (my whole life) and haven't had a normal (natural) cycle since my daughter was born 2 years ago.

How are you doing? Anything new going on?


----------



## ann89

I just noticed two of you ladies said that you have pcos and havn't had a normal period snce you had your children..

I'm in the same boat. I used to have normal periods. And then I had my daughter in January and still havnt' gotten one with out it being induced by provera..


----------



## pambolina21

It's happened with my holdest too...but with her I received my cycle 9 months after having her and then it took another year to have another one after that...but then after that I would have them they would just be all over the place! Now with my 2nd daughter it's been 2 years and I've not had a single natural cycle...it's all been induced by Provera....it really does suck...

I'm sorry about your loss honey! She's beautiful!


----------



## Ariadna

Well, thats why I said OMG!!! because on my cd31,32,33 I tested and all 5 pregnancy test were positive then I went to my doctor office and had a blood test also and they confirmed that I was pregnant but I still feeling like I'm not and I'm very worried thinking that maybe is a chance that I got pregnant while I was taking clomid or before ....Im praying/hoping and have a comfort thinking that until I finished clomid I start having symptoms and also discharge but no blood and like after july 12 had some pink discharge......
ohh and my whole life I have been pretty regular just after my second child (3 years ago)started the pill just for some months then went off and that's when I start having just few periods on a year...Tried fertilaid and worked for 2 months but then nothing...and this is my second time using provera and first time using clomid.....next week I have my first ultrasound :shrug::cry:


----------



## JennyRose93

My husband and I have been trying to get pregnant with our 1st child for 4 years now and its been rough to say the least. I was on my period for 2 months straight and heavy flow which was weird because since I stopped my birth control back in 2012 my periods have been all over the place I would get a few months without a period sometimes. So once I had my period for 2 months straight and it wasn't stopping and had large clots I decided it was finally time to go get checked out. My thyroid was low and I had to get a pelvic ultrasound. The results came back that my endometrium was 2 cm thick when its supposed to be 1 cm. So I was put on provera to thin my uterus lining for 10 days each month for 3 months. I just had my ultrasound to see if it worked and sadly it didn't do anything. Which sucks because if anyone has taken provera they know its basically hell in a little pill lol. So the doctor wants me to continue taking provera every other month for the whole year then we'll do another ultrasound to see if it worked. My question is I already asked if my husband and I could continue to try to get pregnant and she said yes but to stop taking the provera once I get a positive test and get it confirmed. But when I look online about ovulation and provera I see that it stops ovulation? So will I still ovulate? We want to start tracking ovulation with test strips. If anyone knows more about trying to get pregnant while taking provera please let me know! Thanks! :baby:


----------

